# Teamspeak 3 Sammelthread



## Curry (19. Dezember 2009)

*Die ist der Sammelthead rund um Teamspeak 3.
Probleme, Lösungen, Fragen und Anregungen sollen unbedingt hier rein.
* 

Informationen Rund um Teamspeak 3: 

•Aktueller Status: Open Beta 
•Release Date: 19.12.2009 (1:37am)
•Unterstützte Systeme des Clients  (Inkl. DownloadMöglichkeit):
─Windows (2xFTP/2xRapidshare)
─Linux (2xFTP/2xRapidshare)
─Mac OS X (FTP/Rapidshare)
─Alle Systeme (FTP)

•Auch die Server Beta ist zu gleicher Anzahl für alle Systeme vertreten.


■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□UPDATE:■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□

└22.12.2009 (15:06)
•Der Teamspeak 3 Client ist bei Beta 2 angekommen.
•Die Server Version ist bei der 3. Beta Phase angelangt.

└23.12.2009 (00:32)
•Der Teamspeak 3 Client ist bei Beta 5 angekommen.
 •Die Server Version ist bei der 5. Beta Phase angelangt.

└29.12.2009 (21:25)
•Der Teamspeak 3 Client ist bei Beta 7 angekommen.
•Die Server Version ist bei der 10.Beta Phase angekommen.

└30.12.2009 (21:06)
•Der Teamspeak 3 Client ist bei Beta 8 angekommen.
•Die Server Version ist bei der 11.Beta Phase angekommen.

 


Features:

 •Verbesserte Sprachqualität:
Durch neue Codecs, Rauschunterdrückung, Echounterdrückung 

 •Programmübersicht:
Denn der Ts3 Client ist mit neu überarbeitetem Interface belegt.
Das Einbinden von Add-Ons und Mods ist ebenfalls möglich.
Die Lösung ist nicht nur für Windows Optimiert, sondern plattformübergreifend auf Macintosh und Linux.

 •Sound Bereich:
Ein wichtiges neues Features ist der 3D Sound, so kann man andere Nutzer um sich herum positionieren.
Dadurch werden ganz neue Wege freigeschaltet.

 •Serverseitige Features:
Eine neue Schnittstelle bietet das Neue Teamspeak 3 (serverquery)
Hinzu kommt ein neues Rechtssytem, mit dem man Gruppenrechte und Benutzerrechte individuell vereben kann.
Dadurch entsteht eine neue Verwaltun des Systems.

DownloadLink


 •Bekannte Bugs:
Bisher keine


•Tipps
Praxis-Tipps für Online-Spieler (Mit Dank an ExtremeAdminCGH_Thilo)
 
•Behandelte Themen​─Erstellen eines Servers [HowTo inkl Bilder]
─Ersten Admin einrichten [HowTo inkl Bilder]
─Entpacken des Servers [Problembehebung]
 



Wenn ihr How To´s Wollt, meldet euch


----------



## Menthe (19. Dezember 2009)

Tjo bin noch nicht zum testen gekommen, da sich irgendwie kein Server erstellen lässt.


----------



## Curry (19. Dezember 2009)

Du Downloadest die Server Dateien (Je Nach OS). Diese entpackst du anschließend mit z.B. WinRar
Folgende Dateien Sind enthalten:
-changelog.txt
-license.txt
-ts3db_mysql.dll
-ts3db_sqlite3.dll
-ts3server_win(XY).exe (Bei Windows)
\sql
\serverquerydocs
\doc

Dann führst du die .exe (WIN) aus und ein schwarzes Fenster (Dos Fenster) erscheint

Der Inhalt beim ersten Ausführen ist: [BILD]
Login Startet
Name:XY
PW:XY

Danach wird nurnoch [BILD]
Login Startet 
dort erscheinen.

WICHTIG: Dieses Fenster NICHT Schließen, denn dieses Fenster ist eurer Server.

Dann könnt ihr im TS3 Client mit 127.0.0.1 Connecten


----------



## iUser (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich als macuser freue mich Tierisch, nicht mehr auf das grottenschlechte teamspeex angewiesen zu sein.


----------



## Curry (19. Dezember 2009)

Weiß jemadn wie man sich ins Admin Interface / als SA einloggt.....denn sonst steht man mit den Änderungen auf dem Schlauch


----------



## iUser (19. Dezember 2009)

ich komm nicht auf den server meines Freundes...Server wird nicht gefunden


----------



## Curry (19. Dezember 2009)

Dann gib mal IP....der soll erstmal die Ports am Router freimachen..und Firewall aus machen


----------



## iUser (20. Dezember 2009)

Mit teamspeex ging es wunderbar :/ ich werd mich heute nochmal rannsetzen...


----------



## mksu (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bisher zwei Problemebei mir festgestellt:

1.) Jedes mal wenn ich den TS3-Client starte kommt die Meldung "Teamspeak 3 cannot write to the configuration file". Dementsprechend gehen meine Einstellungen verloren, wenn ich den Client neu strate. Ich benutze den Client für Windows 64 und habe als Betriebssystem Windows 7 Professional 64 bit.

2.) Wenn ich den Client über das Minimierungssymbol minimiere, kann ich die Benutzeroberfläche nicht mehr öffnen, obwohl das Programm an sich weiterläuft und ich auch nachwievor andere hören kann.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich komme mit dem Server- Client nicht klar. Kann mir jemand erklären wie das funktioniert ? 
Ich nutze den Windows 64 Client auf Windows 7 Ultimate x64.


----------



## Curry (20. Dezember 2009)

@Edederschwede Da befindet sich eine Exe Datei, wenn du diese Ausführst, dann startet sich ein DOS Fenster...FERTIG... 
Beim ersten Start stehen dort auch die Login daten fuer das Serveradmin Konto


----------



## iUser (20. Dezember 2009)

mksu: bezüglich des ersten Probs, hast du vllt schonmal versucht, TS3 als Admin auszuführen?

mir ist gerade des Rätsels Lösung bekannt gegeben worden: Teamspeak2 Server lassen sich nicht von Teamspeak3 Clienten ansteuern


----------



## Operator (21. Dezember 2009)

Um admin rech zu erlangen muss man sich einloggen auf seinem server ganz normal und dann oben Rechte und Token eingeben 
Der Token wird entweder in der Console ausgegeben oder in dern server logs 
dann hat mabn admin rechte


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2009)

Curry schrieb:


> Da ja Heute die Beta von Teamspeak 3 online gegangen ist,
> habe ich hier mal ein Thread eröffnet, indem wir über Probleme und Inhalte
> diskutieren können


Wie wäre es denn, wenn du deinen ersten Beitrag noch etwas ausschmückst? (Featureliste, schnelle Downloadserver, bekannte Bugs, etc).

Wäre doch toll, wenn ein Sammelthread auch schon im Eingangsposting erste, wichtige Informationen enthält?


----------



## Curry (21. Dezember 2009)

@MCzonk die Idee ist schon berechtigt, die kam mir auch, 

Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wegen Werbung&Co. Scheitert
->REGELN<-


----------



## Operator (21. Dezember 2009)

So leute ich hab ihn englich zum laufen bekommen wer will kann mal 
auf meinen TS 3 server kommen hostet mit 16000 in kassel

operator.dynalias.com ist die  ip


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (21. Dezember 2009)

Also erstmal Danke für die Hilfe, ich habe ihn nun zum laufen bekommen, naja besser gesagt er läuft nun bei nem Kollegen auf dem PC (der hat mehrere). 
Was wir noch nicht heraus bekommen haben ist wie sich unsere Admins, nach einem Disconnect, wieder einloggen können ohne ihre Rechte zu verlieren.

Wenn Ihr da noch weiter wüsstet, wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## Curry (21. Dezember 2009)

@Edederschwede Dann lass und mal eine Zeit abmachen wo wir uns auf einem TS treffen, dann zeigen wir dir das


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (21. Dezember 2009)

Am besten wäre es Abends aber ich kann nie genau sagen wann mein Kumpel da ist.
Momentan ist er zwar da, hat aber anderweitig zu tun. Könnte aber jeden Moment kommen. Von daher ist es schwer ne Zeit zu geben.


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2009)

Curry schrieb:


> @MCzonk die Idee ist schon berechtigt, die kam mir auch,
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es nicht wegen Werbung&Co. Scheitert
> ->REGELN<-


Na, wieso denn?  So ists doch jetzt super. Danke fürs Zusammentragen.


----------



## Curry (21. Dezember 2009)

@McZonk

nP..Wenn ich nich Sachen dazu tragen soll, sagt bescheid.
Werberechtliche Sachen und so...ich weiß net wie es so gesehen wird


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (21. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben es gerade mit "ServerQuery Login" probiert, dass geht aber auch nicht. Wenn ich mich aus und wieder einlogge, sind die Rechte weg. Ärgerlich

Edit: Also, bisher geht es nur mit der Eingabe des "Token", anders bekomme ich das nicht hin.


----------



## Curry (21. Dezember 2009)

Nein, die Erst-Vergabe von Admin Rechten ist ein bisschen komplizierter.

1. Ihr müsst den Server ein erstes mal starten und dann stoppen (das Dos Fenster schließen)
2. Ihr geht in das folgende Verzeichniss
FESTPLATTE:\teamspeak3-server_win32-3.0.0-beta1\teamspeak3-server_win32\logs
Dort befindet sich eine .log Datei, diese heißt ts3server_[Datum der Serverstarts]
(In meinem Fall:ts3server_2009-12-21__10_41_17.512561.log)

3.Diese Datei öffnet ihr!
4.Geht zur folgenden Stelle [HIER KLICKEN]
 und kopiert die Komplette Token Nummer
5.Dann startet euren Server und startet euren Client
6. Verbindet mit eurem Server (127.0.0.1) 
7. Dann klickt oben im TS3 Client auf "Rechte" ==>"Token eingeben" und gebt die Kopierte Token ein
8. Bestätigt und schon sollte hinter eurem Namen ein Wappen mit dem Bustaben "S" auftauchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FERITG


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (22. Dezember 2009)

Schön gemacht und gut beschrieben. 

Unser Problem sind aber nicht die Rechte, sondern das die Rechte bei einem erneuten einloggen weg sind. Also für alle anderen User zum Beispiel. Bei mir ist das auch so, gehe ich raus aus dem TS, sind auch meine Rechte weg.

Aber wir probieren Deinen Vorschlag mal aus und ich melde mich dann noch mal. 
Danke erstmal.


----------



## Curry (22. Dezember 2009)

Startet ihr den TS Client oder den Server aus einer RAR bzw. Zip Datei?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man Anwendungen aus Archiven aus startet, kommt es oft zum Fehler und oder falsch gesetzte Attribute (Rechte).
Der Server speichert dann deine "Einmalige" NICHT in Kombination mit deinen Serveradmin Rechten.
Dann wirkst du beim nächsten Log In wie ein ganz neuer Nutzer, weil es dich nicht erkennt.
Das ist als wenn dein Nummernschild vollgeschneid ist und du geblitz wirst.
Aber hier rast ja niemand xDD


----------



## tuned (22. Dezember 2009)

Habs jetzt schon seit 2 Tagen im Test.
Läuft wirklich sehr gut.

Der Traffic verbrauch bei höchster Qualität ist ja wahnsinnnn...
Gott sei dank hat mein Root ne Flat.


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (22. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich ist die Datei entpackt.


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Dezember 2009)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit den neuen TS, am anfang dachte ich wer ist das den^^ Also die stimmen hören sich jetzt ganz anderst an.

Habe mir im TS ein Avatar hochgeladen und sehe es auch wen ich auf mein name gehe! Aber warum sehen es andere net, da steht Image loading!? Bei den ist es genau so, sie sehen ihre bilder aber mein net.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Dezember 2009)

TS3 Server Beta 10 und client beta 7 ist da.


----------



## HolySh!t (28. Dezember 2009)

Is echt supper geworden TS3, nu die TS2 Frau fand ich besser


----------



## EdeDerSchwede (31. Dezember 2009)

Also, bei uns läuft TS3 nun endlich richtig, keine Probleme mehr mit Rechten oder anderem. 
Und HolySh!t, die Stimme kannst Du schon downloaden und in TS3 einfügen. Ich weiss zwar nicht wo man die herbekommt aber sie definitiv schon zu haben. 

In diesem Sinne, kommt alle gut ins neue Jahr.

Michael


----------



## Blacki (13. Januar 2010)

Schönen Guten Tag Leute

da gestern aus unerklärlichen Gründen unser eigentlicher TS 2 Server auf einer Root Maschine abgeschaltet wurde hab ich kuzerhand auf meinem PC einen TS3 Server aufgesetzt.
Ich kann auch connecten und meine Komilitonen auch, aber nach einer gewissen zeit schaltete sich der Server einfach ab und ich muss von hand die Konsole schließen und den Server neustarten 

das ist echt nervig so mitten im game 
hat einer ne idee woran es liegen könnte???
ich nutze win7 professional 64 bit und hab auch die jeweiligen 64 bit sachen runtergeladen 
wenn ihr mal connecten wollt sagt bescheid 
vielleicht seht ihr es dann ja selbst

gerne auch über icq 
nummer gibts per pm (muss ja nicht jeder wissen)


schon mal vielen dank für die hilfe


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Januar 2010)

Eventuell spannend für TS3-User: Teamspeak 3 (TS3): Praxis-Tipps für Online-Spieler - Teamspeak 3, TS3, Tipps, Praxis, Probleme

Außerdem neu: Lokaler DL für Client Beta 12 und Server Beta 16
TS3 Download: Teamspeak 3 mit Open Beta - Update: Beta 12 - TS3 Download, Teamspeak 3, Team Speak 3, TS3, Open Beta, Voice Chat


----------



## W0LVE (24. Januar 2010)

Habe jetzt auch auf Teamspeak 3 umgestellt.
Habe einen Server bei G-Portal gemietet.
Deshalb war es eigentlich ganz easy.

Ein Problem hab ich aber trotzdem.
Die Rechte vergabe.
Ich möchte ein paar usern ein paar rechte zuweisen.
Möchte aber nicht jeden gelich zum Serveradmin machen.
Komme mit der einstellung aber gar nicht klar.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen?
Brauche eine UserGruppe die eigentlich fast alle Rechte haben wie ein Serveradmin.Das einziegste was sie nicht machen dürften wäre anderen Usern Rechte geben.Das möchte ich dann doch den Serveradmins überlassen.Kann mir jemand sagen wie das geht?

Im momentmache ich es so das wenn einer aus meinem Clan on kommt ich im dann per rechts klick und der ID die Rechte gebe.Ist das richtig so?

Frage weil es ja da auch noch die Tokens gibt aber die benötige ich ja eigentlich gar nicht?

Über Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mfg
Wolve


----------



## Danx (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Teamspeak 3*

Hallo Leute.

Hab ein komisches Problem:

Immer wenn ich Ts3 öffne erscheit immer dieses Fenster:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe Ts3 mehrfach runtergeladen & auch versucht in verschidenen Laufwerken zu spreichern. 
Jedoch ohne Erfolg. Ich bitte um Hilfe 

Lg Danx


----------



## Charlen (7. März 2010)

seit neustem hab ich das problem, dass sich die leute im ts3 wie aliens anhören, und ich sie einfachnicht verstehe.
dazu geht meine latenz in wow rauf auf 5k und es fangt an zu laggen.
ka was auf einmal an meinem ts 3 falsch läuft


----------



## Scorpioking78 (12. März 2010)

Hallo allerseits.
Für STO habe ich nun versucht einen TS3-Server einzurichten.
Download/Entpacken/Ausführen/Serveradminrechte erlangen - alles kein Problem.
Ich habe mir eine Dyndns besorgt, diese ist aktiv.
Beim Router ist eine Portweiterleitung an den ServerPC erfolgt.
Das OS ist Win7 x64 home. Der Server und der Client sind befugt, alle Ports zu nutzen.

Mein Problem ist, dass man sich von außerhalb nicht mit dem bei mir laufenden TS3-Server verbinden kann.

Kennt da jemand eine Lösung.

MfG, Scorpioking78


*EDIT: *Danke, hat sich erledigt. Mein Testkanditat wurde durch seine FW blockiert. Warum fragt man vorher auch dreimal danach!?!? *lopfschüttel*


----------



## MetalEngel93 (1. August 2010)

Hi Leute hab da ein problemm hab TS3 runtergeldane und mein problemm ist wenn ich zb in meinen online spiel wo ich spiele was anklicke dann pasiert folgendes mic aus wenn ich dann noch mal rauf kliche mic an und das geht immer so weiter MIc an/ mic aus ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll hab mal das spiel beende hatt nicht funkzioniert lepi neu gestart auch nicht gecklapp jetzt neu runtergeladen weiß nicht ob das geholfen hatt aber glaube mal nicht hoffe jemand kann weiter helfen nervt lammsam mic an/aus -.- bei ts2 ist das problemm nicht nur bei ts3 also leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen MFG MetalEngel93


----------



## MetalEngel93 (1. August 2010)

MetalEngel93 schrieb:


> Hi Leute hab da ein problemm hab TS3 runtergeldane und mein problemm ist wenn ich zb in meinen online spiel wo ich spiele was anklicke dann pasiert folgendes mic aus wenn ich dann noch mal rauf kliche mic an und das geht immer so weiter MIc an/ mic aus ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll hab mal das spiel beende hatt nicht funkzioniert lepi neu gestart auch nicht gecklapp jetzt neu runtergeladen weiß nicht ob das geholfen hatt aber glaube mal nicht hoffe jemand kann weiter helfen nervt lammsam mic an/aus -.- bei ts2 ist das problemm nicht nur bei ts3 also leute ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen MFG MetalEngel93


----------



## Tom91 (4. August 2010)

Du hast dir sicherlich nen Hotkey auf eine Taste gelegt, die auch im Spiel benutzt wird. Kann man irgendwo einstellen, also eine andere Taste wählen. Hatte das Problem auch mal  Das wird auch hier irgendwo erklärt, falls du es nicht findest...


----------



## Rischi (17. September 2010)

Ich hab ganz genau das gleiche probleme, bzw eine ausm channel hat dieses problem auch, und es ist einfach nicht zu lösen, habs bei chip runtergeladen, bei teamspeak selbst, pc neugestartet hat alle snicht geholfen ....


----------



## rappelzappel (15. Oktober 2010)

hallo zusammen

wie ihr seht bin ich neu hier ich habe mich hier angemeldt 
da ich mit dem ts3 so meine prob habe.

was genau habe ich nun ja ich bekomme des öfteren mal fehler oder warnungen und rechts unter dem scheib fenster angezeigt. in spitzen zeiten werden es da mal schnell an die 1000.

wisst ihr was das sein könnte?

wenn ihr noch daten oder fakten braucht dann gebt bescheid und ich werde dann mein bestes tun um diesem nach zu kommen.


----------



## Cemesis (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo

Ich hab ein Problem mit TS3

Gestern wurde übers Teamspeak ein neues Update angeboten, was ich auch gleich installiert habe. Ich hatte da auch das erste mal 2 Fehlermeldungen indem das Update versuchte 2 Dateien zu löschen im Ordner "imageformats". Irgendwie eine old_qgif4 und eine old_qjpeg4.

Ich hatte diese 2 Dateien manuell gelöscht und der Updater lief dann auch normal weiter.

Jetzt hab ich das Problem, ( ich weiß nicht obs jetzt daran lag ) jedesmal wenn ich versuche mich über TS3 auf eine IP einzuloggen, friert mein ganzes System ein. Nur alle paar Sekunden lässt sich mal kurz der Mauszeiger bewegen. Ich hab versucht TS3 zu deinstallieren und neu zu installieren ( hab die 64Bit Version, da ich Win7 64Bit auch habe ) hat aber nichts gebracht. TS3 wieder deinstalliert und auf ein anderes Laufwerk installiert und ebenfalls den Ordner für Persl. Daten gelöscht, weil es hätte ja sein können das sich im Ordner irgendwie korrupte Dateien eingeschlichen haben. Aber immer noch...

Anti Viren Programm durchlaufen lassen, nichts gefunden.. neue Treiber für die GraKa installiert, nichts gebracht...

Also TS3 kann ich ganz normal starten, auch Menüs anklicken usw. aber sobals ich versuche mich irgendwo einzuloggen -> crash

Alle anderen Programme sowie Spiele die sehr Hardware Hungrig sind sowie RAM-lastig sind, funktionieren einwandfrei.. nur TS3 will nicht.

Mir ist aber aufgefallen das die CPU Leistung stark ansteigt wenn dieser Freeze kommt. Da ich 4 Kerne hab, hab ich beobachtet das erst Kern 3 sprunghaft auf 100% steigt und wenn der Mauszeiger sich mal kurz bewegen lässt, springt Kern 3 wieder auf 0 zurück und Kern 2 springt auf 100%.. gleiches Spiel nochmal nach Kern 2 bei Kern 1 und wenn er da angekommen ist, lässt sich erstmal nix mehr machen. Wenn ich Glück hab bekomm ich dann die Fehlermeldung das TS3 nicht mehr reagiert und ob ich beenden will ( diese Windows Standart Meldung )

Was könnte das sein? Das ist von heute auf morgen so passiert. Und einen Hardware Defekt möchte ich am liebsten ausschließen da sich dieser Fehler nur auf TS3 beschränkt. Sonst würden sich ja andere Programme ebenfalls aufhängen sobald ich sie starte oder ins Internet damit gehe ( was ich hauptsächlich mache ).


----------



## Speedstyler (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

	Seit dem neuen update von Teamspeak³ hören mich die leute öfters  doppelt. Also ungefähr so: Wie gehts gehts so ? . Das stört die leute  natürlich genauso wie mich.
	Ich habe eine 20k leitung und keine probleme in Teamspeak 2 oder Skype.
	Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (18. November 2011)

Guten Abend liebe User, 

ich brauche etwas Hilfe. 
Wie ich einen TS3 Server auf die Beine stelle habe ich verstanden und auch schon gemacht.
Nun ist mir eine Sache nicht ganz klar!
Wie kann ich diesen Server der dauerhaft auf einem kleinem PC laufen soll, immer erreichbar machen? 

Ich habe viel mit DynDNS und mit Domäns gelesen aber verstanden habe ich es nicht. 

Hat jemand eine ausführliche Erklärung für mich auf Lager, wie ich meinem Server an eine Domäne binde bzw. Ihn von dort aus erreichbar mache.
Kennt jemand einen Anbieter einer free Domän die ich nutzen kann?

i.V. EDDIE


----------

